# Which is louder?



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Trying to decide here for myself. 

Which one could be louder? : 

8 8" RE Audio subs with 125 watts to each sub in a common chambered sealed enclosure

or

1 18" RE Audio sub with 1500 watts in a vented enclosure



????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

it would depend on the box, the car, the amps and speakers. but uhm my guess is you could do more with 8 8"s


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

eviling said:


> it would depend on the box, the car, the amps and speakers. but uhm my guess is you could do more with 8 8"s


Box after displacement 2.66 cu ft internal on the 8's
Box after displacement 5.44 cu ft internal on the 18

Speakers:

RE Audio REx8 dual 4ohm (8) rated at 175 rms
RE Audio SX18 dual 2ohm (1) rated at 1200 rms

Amp:
RE Audio DTS1500.1 if I run the 8's
RE Audio XTX3000.1 if I run the 18

car:

2011 VW Golf 2dr


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

Why eight 8"s and one 18" as your only options? There are so many more....


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.201910,-97.984365
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mostly price. I can get one SX18 for about the same price as 8 re8's. Everything else i have looked at would either not handle the power or would require way too much power. Plus i have a very small car and want to keep the enclosure no bigger than 38w x 20h x 18.5d


----------



## chapdawg1971 (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a 5.5^3 box in my Saturn SC2 with two SA-12s in it. It got loud and low and did over a 150. Just saying that there are more options...I have no clue as to what those subs you're planning on getting cost.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=31.140384,-97.910089
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## G8H8 (Apr 10, 2009)

8 RE Audio 8's are $316 shipped and I can use the amp I already own RE Audio DTS1500.1
1 RE Audio SX18 is $273 shipped have to buy RE Audio XTX3000.1 for $230 shipped so $503
2 Sundown SA12 is $390 shipped have to buy RE Audio XTX3000.1 for $230 shipped so $620


----------



## groupie213 (Jan 5, 2012)

single 18 gets my vote


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Multiple motors means less power compression (heat induced resistance increase)

Remember that your sub is also a space heater. Single motor on 1500 watts or 8 motors sharing that 1500 watts...

NOW, as I am going to lunch, determine what has more SD the eight 8" subs or single 18.

That alone will help determine output no other factors determined.


----------

